# Different font



## gancho

Does anyone know where to get the font that Trigger used to use? If I am not mistaken it is the font from Windows Phone 7.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 0909xelA

Here..


----------



## gancho

Do I just install the apk? I tried it and didn't seem to notice any changes in the font. I am running CM7 in case that is a factor.

UPDATE: Did some digging around, don't think it works with CM7. Thanks for posting though!


----------



## 0909xelA

Sorry i do not use CM7. You can try absolute system app from market. It has lots of fonts and i ve heard it works on CM...or you can push the font in /system/fonts via root explorer, i am sure it will work that way. You just have to rename the font to match the ones in /system/fonts.


----------

